# (étant) arrivé à + lieu - participe passé (composé)



## Anna-chonger

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai l'impression que dans un participe passé composé, si l'auxiliaire est _être_, on peut l'omettre, est-ce vraiment le cas ? Par exemple : 

_*Etant* monté au sommet, il trouva une vue formidable.
Monté au sommet, il trouva une vue formidable._

Les deux phrases sont-elles toutes correctes pareilles ?

Merci d'avacne !


----------



## OLN

Le participe passé composé exprime une action antérieur au verbe de la principale alors qu'ici, je vois deux actions quasi simultanées : il arrivait ou venait d'arriver au sommet lorsqu'il découvrit la vue. Le p.p. composé peut aussi exprimer un lien de causalité qu'on ne trouve pas ici.

Je dirais sans hésiter : _[Une fois] arrivé au sommet, il découvrit une vue.._. , où _arrivé _exprime l'état_._


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Les deux formes sont correctes. L'absence de l'auxiliaire  rend la phrase plus élégante.


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord merci OLN.

Mais... Troyes semble ne pas voir de difference temporelle entre les deux formes ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

[…]

_*Etant arrivée* à la gare, elle trouva son petit frère qui l'attendait._

Je me demande s'il est possible aussi de dire simplement 
*Arrivée*_ à la gare, elle trouva son petit frère qui l'attendait.
?
_
*Note des modérateurs :* Cette nouvelle question identique à la question de ce fil a été déplacée ici à partir de cette discussion.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, ce serait en fait beaucoup plus naturel. 

_*Étant arrivée* à la gare, elle retrouva son petit frère qui l'attendait._ ()
_*Arrivée* à la gare, elle retrouva son petit frère qui l'attendait._


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je partage l'avis de OLN pour dire que le participe passé renvoie à un temps antérieur à celui du verbe principal ou exprime l'aspect accompli, mais cela est tout aussi vrai de la forme _étant monté_ que de _monté_. Le personage monte d'abord, puis découvre le point de vue.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Euh... je crois que OLN a dit que


> Le participe passé *composé *exprime une action antérieur au verbe de la principale


... 

Et puis, 





> Le personage monte d'abord, puis découvre le point de vue.


oui, justement, c'est aussi là où réside mon doute. Dans la vraie vie et dans la tête des locuteurs, on monte d'abord et puis on découvre la vue (comme vous le dites), ou bien ces deux actions sont simultanées (comme l'a indiqué OLN) ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Maître, la raison pour laquelle on préfère la forme participe passé tient à la différence temporelle ou bien au fait que le participe passé composé n'est pas très usuel ?

Merci encore !


----------



## Maître Capello

Le sens reste le même, mais le participe passé est plus simple et plus élégant que le participe passé composé. Il faut toutefois remarquer que ce n'est possible que lorsque l'auxiliaire est _être_.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Qu'il s'agisse de l'une ou l'autre forme, le participe passé apposé s'emploie surtout dans un récit et relève donc davantage de la langue écrite. A l'oral les subordonnées sont plus courantes : _Quand je suis arrivé au sommet, j'ai découvert un point de vue exceptionnel._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui, je comprends que cette forme n'est pas du tout usuelle dans la vie de tous les jours. Merci tout de même de le signaler 

Mais ce que je trouve surtout intéressant, c'est que vous ne paraissez pas avoir un avis unanime sur le sens véhiculé par les deux formes de participe passé. Parmi mes trois interlocuteurs, il semble que la plupart croient qu'il n'y a pas de différence de temps entre le participe passé et le participe passé composé... Maître, Troyes, d'après vous, dans l'une ou l'autre forme, on sent le même laps de temps entre les deux actions (_arriver _et _décourir _en l'occurence) ? 

Est-ce que ce laps de temps est aussi important que si l'on dit "_Une fois arrivé au sommet, il découvrit une vue.._. " ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Anna-chonger said:


> Oui, je comprends que cette forme n'est pas du tout usuelle dans la vie de tous les jours.


Non, je ne dirais pas cela. Le participe passé n'est à mon sens pas particulièrement soutenu. Je l'emploie d'ailleurs même à l'oral.



> dans l'une ou l'autre forme, on sent le même laps de temps entre les deux actions (_arriver _et _décourir _en l'occurence) ?


Je ne vois pas de nuance particulière entre les deux pour ce qui est de la temporalité des actions.



> Est-ce que ce laps de temps est aussi important que si l'on dit "_Une fois arrivé au sommet, il découvrit une vue.._. " ?


Avec _une fois arrivé_, on insiste davantage sur la séquence des événements.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Maître Capello said:


> Non, je ne dirais pas cela. Le participe passé n'est à mon sens pas particulièrement soutenu. Je l'emploie d'ailleurs même à l'oral.


Hmm... plus haut vous et Troyes dites tous que le participe passé fait plus élégant. Donc... déjà le participe passé n'est pas très très soutenu, et le le participe passé composé l'est encore moins ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Rebonjour,

Voilà encore une phrase à vous montrer sur le même sujet.

_- Entrés / Etant entrés dans la galerie, ils commençèrent à regarder les peintures._

Dans cette phrase vous allez dire lequel ? 

Ou bien vous préféreriez "Une fois entrés" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Soit _étant entrés_, soit _une fois entrés_ selon le contexte, mais je ne dirais certainement pas seulement _entrés_.


----------



## Bezoard

Ah tiens, pourquoi ? C'est correct aussi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est certes correct, mais ce n'est pas quelque chose que je dirais.

P.S.: J'ai clarifié mon précédent message.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

J'ai à priori  la même impression, sans pouvoir expliquer pourquoi _Entrés dans la galerie, ils commençèrent à regarder les peinture _me gêne davantage que les deux autres formulations. A la réflexion, je me dis que rien ne fonde ce point de vue ; ce qui dérange peut-être , c'est l'évidence de la seconde information par rapport à la première, mais quel rapport avec le choix des mots, sinon que _étant entrés _ou _une fois entrés _donne plus de force à la première séquence.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah c'est vraiment mafique, le raisonnement concernant le choix entre les deux formes...

ALors... si on dit "Ayant fini ses études, Annie est devenue médecin", vous y voyez surtout une causalité ou bien ça veut dire simplement qu'elle l'est devenu après avoir fini ses études ?


----------



## Bezoard

Pas de causalité pour moi, une simple succession dans le temps.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ok je vous remercie.


----------



## k@t

Anna-chonger said:


> ALors... si on dit "Ayant fini ses études, Annie est devenue médecin", vous y voyez surtout une causalité ou bien ça veut dire simplement qu'elle l'est devenu après avoir fini ses études ?


Oui, on peut y percevoir une nuance de causalité. On peut substituer _comme _au participe présent :
_Comme elle avait fini ses études, ..._

Comme peut aussi bien signifier la temporalité que la causalité, cependant, comme le signale le Tlfi :





> *Rem. 3. Il est quelquefois difficile de faire le départ entre comme causal et comme temporel,* _comme_ glissant vers la valeur de morph. de la circonstance gén. (_cf. supra_ III). _Au bout d'un moment, comme il se taisait mais qu'il avait l'air bien calme, je lui dis..._ (G. Duhamel, _Tel qu'en lui-même,_ 1932, p. 158 ds Sandf. t. 2 1965, § 196).


(Graissé par moi.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Bezoard. Personnellement, j'ai du mal à percevoir une nuance causale plutôt que temporelle dans cet exemple. Ce n'est en effet pas parce qu'elle a fini ses études qu'elle est devenue médecin.

Mais le sens causal du participe passé composé est tout à fait possible dans d'autres contextes. Exemple :

_Ayant acheté des pâtes pour un régiment, j'ai pu rassasier tous ces affamés._


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Ce n'est en effet pas parce qu'elle a fini ses études qu'elle est devenue médecin.


Un peu quand même, c’est bien parce qu’on a le diplôme qu’on peut exercer en tant que médecin, autrement on fait de l’exercice illégal.

Dans votre phrase, la causalité est en effet plus qu’une nuance.

Si la phrase d’Anna-chonger me parait évidemment et incontestablement glosable par :
_Une fois ses études terminées / Après avoir terminé ses études, elle est devenue médecin._

Des gloses comme _Etant donné / Du fait / Vu qu’elle avait terminé ses études, elle est devenue médecin_.
ne me paraissent pas impossibles, même si ça serait certainement mieux avec le modal > _elle a pu devenir médecin / elle a pu exercer_.


----------

